# No se tiran los papeles al suelo . Plural???



## ayuyo

HI 

 No se tiran los papeles al suelo

Why is the verb in Plural?
Usually when you use "se" with a verb as an impersonal expression, you use singular.
eg: Se quiere rebajar los impuestos  OR  Cómo se dice eso en español?

So why is it Plural?
Or can you also say: No se tira los papeles al suelo?

And actualy you also say: esto no se hace!  Also singular....
I am confused!!


----------



## Agró

Porque no es una impersonal sino una pasiva refleja, y el verbo "tiran" debe concordar con el sujeto "papeles".
DPD:
*b)* En las oraciones de pasiva refleja la forma _se_  precede a un verbo en forma activa en tercera persona (singular o  plural), *junto al que aparece un elemento nominal, normalmente  pospuesto, que funciona como su sujeto gramatical*. Este elemento nominal  suele denotar cosas o acciones, o personas indeterminadas: _*Se hacen fotocopias*; Se supone que ibas a venir; Se necesitan secretarias bilingües._ Si el sujeto lleva determinante o es un pronombre, puede ir antepuesto: _Las fotocopias se hacen en máquinas especiales; Al final, todo se sabe._  Por tratarse de una forma de pasiva, solo se da con verbos transitivos,  y el verbo irá en singular o en plural según sea singular o plural el  elemento nominal que actúe de sujeto: _«En los comercios especializados se vende la pasta de sésamo»_ (Bonfiglioli _Arte_ [Arg. 1990]); _«En ese kiosco_ [...] _no se venden revistas políticas»_ (Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]).


----------



## ayuyo

perfect! Thank you. Basically the answer is that papeles are subject. Then it makes sense from a grammar point of view.

But still a bit confusing, because paper towels can not really throw themselves on the floors. So it should rather be the people (se) that are the subject, and the towels the object.


----------



## Agró

Paper towels do not throw themselves, they are thrown by people. Remember this structure is passive (= los papeles son tirados por la gente).


----------



## Pitt

Gramaticalmente ambas interpretaciones son posibles, pero para cosas se prefiere la _pasiva refleja_. El DPD dice.
De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construcción impersonal no  es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no  obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del  Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con  complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la  lengua escrita: _«Es frecuente que se venda materias primas de baja calidad»_ (FdzChiti _Hornos_ [Arg. 1992]); en estos casos, la norma culta mayoritaria sigue prefiriendo la construcción de pasiva refleja: _«A esa hora solo se vendían cosas de comer»_ (GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]); _«Se vendían papas fritas, caramelos y salchichas en cada esquina»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]).

_No se tira los papeles al suelo._ 
impersonal se: los papeles = complemento directo

_No se tiran los papeles al suelo._ 
pasiva refleja: los papeles = sujeto

Saludos


----------



## ayuyo

me robaron el movil
is this also pasiva refleja? Or how do you call this form?

In this case "el movil" can not be the subject, as the verb is in plural.


----------



## Gabriel

No. This is "[Ellos] me robaron el móvil". I guess it is a case of "pasiva refleja". We really don't know who "ellos" are, or even if they are really "ellos", since it could have been only one person who stole it.

This would be equivalent to the (perhaps better?) "Se robaraon mi móvil" (pasiva refleja = "mi móvil fue robado")

I'm a bit confused by now and I have editted my post several times. Let's better wait for the opinion of the experts.


----------



## elprofe

"Me robaron el movil" is a syntactic and semantic impersonal sentence. It has nothing to do with "pasivas reflejas"


----------



## elprofe

There are two types of impersonality: Semantic personality and syntactic personality.
There are constructions that are semantically impersonal, there are other construction which are syntactically impersonal and there are also constructions that are both things are the same time.

As for this last group of constructions:
There are neither syntactical subject nor agent in this type of construction.
Types of sentences that are both semantically and syntactically impersonal:
*
1- Constructions with the third person plural (they)*
There is supposed to be an agent, but it is not known. In fact, the agent doesn’t have to be “they”, since it may refer to one single person
Example: Llaman a la puerta (someone is knocking on the door )
*
2- Impersonal sentences with “se”. Aka “impersonales reflejas”*
Like “pasivas reflejas” sentences, they are pronominal constructions with “se”, which does not carry out any syntactical functions, it is just an affix that is joined to the verb. How to distinguish one from the other? The impersonal ones, since they are impersonal, have no subject, so the only thing we have to do is to change the verb into its plural form and to check if the sentence still makes sense if we change the accompanying phrase into plural.
Examples:
_Se interrogó al culpable
Se interrogó a los culpables_
The accompanying phrase has been changed and the verb remains the same, so that phrase cannot function as subject. Therefore, “se interrogó al culpable” is an impersonal sentence.
_Se necesita dependienta
Se necesitan dependientas_
The accompanying phrase has been changed and so has done the verb, so that phrase functions as the subject of the sentence, which indicates that it is a “pasiva refleja”


----------



## juandiego

Gabriel said:


> No. This is "[Ellos] me robaron el móvil". I guess it is a case of "pasiva refleja". We really don't know who "ellos" are, or even if they are really "ellos", since it could have been only one person who stole it.
> 
> This would be equivalent to the (perhaps better?) "Se robaraon mi móvil" (pasiva refleja = "mi móvil fue robado")


Hola Gabriel.

Las pasivas reflejas siempre van con la partícula reflexiva "se"; no pueden darse con otro pronombre, como en el caso que mencionas (_*Me* robaron el móvil_). En este caso el _me_ es objeto indirecto (a mí).

_Se robaron el móvil_, tampoco es pasiva refleja. Me parece una frase coloquial un tanto agramatical por hacer uso de una construcción pronominal de un verbo que no la admite. Otra opción es que ese "se" represente un sujeto indefinido (impersonal) pero entonces sería igualmente agramatical porque esta construcción requiere el verbo en tercera persona del singular (_Se robó el móvil_).

_Se robaron móviles_ sí es pasiva refleja. En este caso _móviles_ es el sujeto (lo que se denomina sujeto paciente) y por ser éste plural, el verbo esta también en tercera persona del plural (ellos, los móviles). La interpretación de su significado es similar al de una pasiva normal (pasiva perifrástica): _Los móviles fueron robados_.



elprofe said:


> _"Me robaron el móvil"_ *is a* *syntactic* and semantic *impersonal sentence*. It has nothing to do with "pasivas reflejas"


Hola Elprofe.

 De acuerdo con que se puede interpretar que el sujeto no se refiere a una persona en concreto, sino a la que sea, y, por tanto, considerarse impersonal desde el punto de vista semántico. No obstante, no es impersonal sintáctica: está planteada con un sujeto en la tercera persona del plural (_ellos_).


----------



## elprofe

juandiego said:


> Hola Gabriel.
> 
> Las pasivas reflejas siempre van con la partícula reflexiva "se"; no pueden darse con otro pronombre, como en el caso que mencionas (_*Me* robaron el móvil_). En este caso el _me_ es objeto indirecto (a mí).
> 
> _Se robaron el móvil_, tampoco es pasiva refleja. Me parece una frase coloquial un tanto agramatical por hacer uso de una construcción pronominal de un verbo que no la admite. Otra opción es que ese "se" represente un sujeto indefinido (impersonal) pero entonces sería igualmente agramatical porque esta construcción requiere el verbo en tercera persona del singular (_Se robó el móvil_).
> 
> _Se robaron móviles_ sí es pasiva refleja. En este caso _móviles_ es el sujeto (lo que se denomina sujeto paciente) y por ser éste plural, el verbo esta también en tercera persona del plural (ellos, los móviles). La interpretación de su significado es similar al de una pasiva normal (pasiva perifrástica): _Los móviles fueron robados_.
> 
> 
> Hola Elprofe.
> 
> De acuerdo con que se puede interpretar que el sujeto no se refiere a una persona en concreto, sino a la que sea, y, por tanto, considerarse impersonal desde el punto de vista semántico. No obstante, no es impersonal sintáctica: está planteada con un sujeto en la tercera persona del plural (_ellos_).



Ya, pero no es el agente de la oración 
A mí también me cuesta aceptar que las impersonales con "ellos" se llamen impersonales sintáctico-semánticas, pero qué se le va a hacer, así es como se llaman!
Yo las consideraría impersonales semántica simplemente, ya que las veo muy parecidas a oraciones como "si duermes poco, te levantas de mal humor". 
Mis conocimientos no son tan amplios como para saber la diferencia entre ambas construcciones, así que me limito a poner lo que dicen los profesores y la rae...


----------



## Gabriel

Hola juandiego. Todavía sigo confundido, pero menos. ¡Gracias!

Entendi que "Me robaron el móvil" es un simple caso de sujeto tácito y listo, y que la "impersonalidad" es en todo caso semántica.
Lo que me confunde es que "se robaron" se usa muchísimo, al menos por aquí, sobre todo cuando ese "algo" que "se robaron" no sabes "a quién" "se lo robaron".

"Se robaron el semáforo". ¿De qué otra forma se podría decir? Supongo que "Robaron el semáforo" es correcta, pero por algún motivo que no sé explicar me suena muy mal, especialmente por ser la cosa que fue sustraída y no el lugar de donde fue sustraída. Por ejemplo, si una computadora del banco fue robada (estoy forzando la voz pasiva porque no sé como ponerlo correctamente de otro modo), yo podría decir:

"Se robaron una computadora del banco."
"Se robaron una computadora."
"Robaron el banco." (En este caso "robar" cambia de significado, de "sustraer" a "asaltar", que no sé si es correcto pero se usa)


----------



## elprofe

Aquí en España no usamos "se" en ese tipo de oraciones con el verbo robar... nos suena totalmente incorrecto 
Para
_- Se robaron una computadora del banco_
Diríamos:
_- Han robado un ordenador en el banco
- Se han llevado un ordenador del banco
_


----------



## neal41

elprofe said:


> *
> 1- Constructions with the third person plural (they)*
> There is supposed to be an agent, but it is not known. In fact, the agent doesn’t have to be “they”, since it may refer to one single person
> Example: Llaman a la puerta (someone is knocking on the door )
> 
> I believe that such sentences are becoming increasing common, probably due to the influence of English, in which this construction is very common.
> *
> 2- Impersonal sentences with “se”. Aka “impersonales reflejas”*
> Like “pasivas reflejas” sentences, they are pronominal constructions with “se”, which does not carry out any syntactical functions, it is just an affix that is joined to the verb. How to distinguish one from the other? The impersonal ones, since they are impersonal, have no subject, so the only thing we have to do is to change the verb into its plural form and to check if the sentence still makes sense if we change the accompanying phrase into plural.
> Examples:
> _Se interrogó al culpable
> Se interrogó a los culpables_
> The accompanying phrase has been changed and the verb remains the same, so that phrase cannot function as subject. Therefore, “se interrogó al culpable” is an impersonal sentence.
> _Se necesita dependienta
> Se necesitan dependientas_
> The accompanying phrase has been changed and so has done the verb, so that phrase functions as the subject of the sentence, which indicates that it is a “pasiva refleja”



This last criterion is not very helpful to those learning the language.  Generally _pasiva refleja_ is used when the subject of the underlying active sentence is non-human and impersonal _se_ is used when that subject is human.  See Pitt's post.


----------



## elprofe

You're completely right Neal. What I posted is part of my notes from a Spanish language class...  that's why I mentioned that criterion which is apparently much more helpful to us (native speakers) than to you (people learning the language) ^^


----------



## juandiego

elprofe said:


> Ya, pero no es el agente de la oración
> A mí también me cuesta aceptar que las impersonales con "ellos" se llamen impersonales sintáctico-semánticas, pero qué se le va a hacer, así es como se llaman!
> Yo las consideraría impersonales semántica simplemente, ya que las veo muy parecidas a oraciones como "_Si duermes poco, te levantas de mal humor_".
> Mis conocimientos no son tan amplios como para saber la diferencia entre ambas construcciones, así que me limito a poner lo que dicen los profesores y la rae...


¡Ah! no sabía que era cosa de la RAE.
Como a tí, me parece bastante confusa esa denominación porque está claro que el sujeto sintáctico es _ellos_: está presente en la desinencia verbal y no hay posibilidad de interpretación sintáctica diferente (ni es terciopersonal, ni existe _se_). Tanto ésta (_Me robaron el móvil_) como la de tu ejemplo están construidas como personales, de hecho podrían ser incluso semánticamente personales dado el contexto apropiado.


----------



## neal41

ayuyo said:


> me robaron el movil
> is this also pasiva refleja? Or how do you call this form?



'Robar' is not a good example to illustrate different ways to express the concept of passive voice in Spanish.  For reasons that no one seems to understand 'robar' behaves in an atypical way.  "Se me robó el móvil" would seem to satisfy the criteria for_ pasiva refleja_ with a dative pronoun of interest (_me_). but it is rejected by native speakers.  See

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2315852&highlight=se+me+robó
and
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1751882


----------



## juandiego

Hola Grabriel.
De nada.


Gabriel said:


> Entendi que "Me robaron el móvil" es un simple caso de sujeto tácito y listo, y que la "impersonalidad" es en todo caso semántica.
> Lo que me confunde es que "se robaron" se usa muchísimo, al menos por aquí, sobre todo cuando ese "algo" que "se robaron" no sabes "a quién" "se lo robaron".


 Bueno, no tan tácito: la terminación del verbo es clara en tercera persona del plural. Pero, de acuerdo, impersonalidad semántica: no se refiere a alguien en concreto y tal vez ni siquiera interese.

¡Ojo con _Se lo robaron_! no es lo mismo; esto está perfecto. Lo que pasa es que aquí _lo_ es pronombre de objeto directo pero _se_ es pronombre de objeto indirecto: a quien le robaron eso. La transformación es la siguiente: _Robaron el móvil_OD _a Juan_OI—> _Le_OI _robaron el móvil_OD—>_Se_OI _lo_OD _robaron_.


Gabriel said:


> "Se robaron el semáforo". ¿De qué otra forma se podría decir? Supongo que "Robaron el semáforo" es correcta, pero por algún motivo que no sé explicar me suena muy mal, especialmente por ser la cosa que fue sustraída y no el lugar de donde fue sustraída. Por ejemplo, si una computadora del banco fue robada (estoy forzando la voz pasiva porque no sé como ponerlo correctamente de otro modo), yo podría decir:
> 
> "Se robaron una computadora del banco."
> "Se robaron una computadora."
> "Robaron el banco." (En este caso "robar" cambia de significado, de "sustraer" a "asaltar", que no sé si es correcto pero se usa)


Lo estrictamente correcto es _Robaron una computadora_. No obstante, en español estos pronombres que se construyen junto al verbo otorgan a menudo un matiz aspectual difícil de explicar (_Se leyó/Me leí el libro_). Probablemente este es un caso de esto que se da por allí y no por otros lados.

¿Es un uso coloquial del verbo _robar(se)_ o está extendido a la prensa, literatura, etc?


----------



## Gabriel

juandiego said:


> ¿Es un uso coloquial del verbo _robar(se)_ o está extendido a la prensa, literatura, etc?


Ese es un buen punto.
Un diario o noticiero seguramente diría "Robaron 5 computadoras del Banco Nación".

Pero en el caso de "un semáforo" no estoy tans eguro.

"Robaron un semáforo de la esquina de Corrientes y 9 de Julio" suena bien.

Pero
- ¿Qué pasó que hay policías en la esquina?
- Robaron un semáforo.
suena mal, "desnudo" digamos.

Puede ser un delirio mío...


----------



## juandiego

Gabriel said:


> Ese es un buen punto.
> Un diario o noticiero seguramente diría "Robaron 5 computadoras del Banco Nación".
> 
> Pero en el caso de "un semáforo" no estoy tans eguro.
> 
> "Robaron un semáforo de la esquina de Corrientes y 9 de Julio" suena bien.
> 
> Pero
> - ¿Qué pasó que hay policías en la esquina?
> - Robaron un semáforo.
> suena mal, "desnudo" digamos.
> 
> Puede ser un delirio mío...


Por aquí, aunque raro, no sería descartable del todo poder oír a alguien en plan muy coloquial utilizar el verbo robar en construcción pronominal con el valor aspectual que te comentaba: _Y va el muy cabrón y *se* roba todo lo que pilla por medio_. Pero este uso pronominal del verbo _robar_ no es, digamos, ortodoxo. Algunos dicen que este matiz aspectual consiste en una mayor involucramiento del sujeto en la acción y/o refuerza la idea de consumación de la acción por parte de éste.


----------



## XiaoRoel

1.- Las terceras personas generales (-ø y -n) en español (como ya en latín) no son personas verbales ya que necesitan sujeto expreso (o contextual evidente), y en caso contrario, sus oraciones no tienen sujeto, son impersonales.
2.- Las desinencias de las primeras y segundas personas son los sujetos expresos de los verbos, *-o* = _yo_; *-s* = _tú_; -*mos* = _nosotros_; -*is* = _vosotros_ (y _lo mismo en cuanto a las desinencias de perfecto y de imperativo_). 
3.- Los *únicos sujetos elípticos son los contextuales*, y esa _elipsis_ es un estilema y no propiamente un hecho de sintaxis. La enseñanza de la gramática continúa este viejo error de apreciación de los gramáticos antiguos (confundir un hecho estilístico con uno morfosintáctico).
4.- En español el morfema *se* (no es un pronombre) puede indicar de dos maneras la _desaparición del agente_, es decir la *impersonalidad*, con verbos transitivos:
a) se + la tercera persona del singular + OD, o
b) se + tercera persona de singular/plural + SUJ -paciente, no agente- concertado en sg. o pl. con el verbo.
5-. Paralelamente, en español (a diferencia de lo que sucedía en latín) la pasiva perifrástica con _ser_, con expresión del agente, aunque degradado a CC, a adverbio de causa (_por_) o de procedencia de la acción (_de_ o, en  latín_ a/ab_), casi ha desaparecido hasta del uso formal y escrito.
6.- *Todas ellas son formas de hacer desaparecer el argumento agente* de los verbos transitivos para *centrarse en el argumento paciente*, en consonancia con la _creciente reificación de la lengua_, acelerada en los dos o tres últimos siglos


----------



## Gabriel

Xiao,

Obviamente tu explicación está dirigida a personas muy entendidas en linguística o gramática. Yo, por lo pronto, hay un montón de palabras que no sé qué quieren decir. Pero deseo hacerte dos preguntas:

i- ¿"Se robaron el semáforo" sería un ejemplo del caso 4. b)? ¿Lo consideras correcto? ¿_Es_ correcto más allá de tu opinión o apreciación?
ii- En el caso del punto 5, además de haber palabras que no entiendo, no entiendo siquiera que sea una oración. ¿No falta un verbo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

El *se* de _se robaron el semáforo_, es expletivo, un dativo de interés, una forma de la oralidad relajada y seguramente usual en alguna variedad de español. Para que fuese un caso 4. b) (ateniéndonos a mi anterior exposición) debía usarse el plural _los semáforos_. Por tanto, ateniéndonos a esa exposición, entraría en el punto 1. 
En cuanto a tu segunda cuestión, tienes toda la razón (un _lapsus mentis_) y ya lo he corregido.


----------



## juandiego

XiaoRoel said:


> 1.- Las terceras personas generales (-ø y -n) en español (como ya en latín) no son personas verbales ya que necesitan sujeto expreso (o contextual evidente), y en caso contrario, sus oraciones no tienen sujeto, son impersonales.
> 2.- Las desinencias de las primeras y segundas personas son los sujetos expresos de los verbos, *-o* = _yo_; *-s* = _tú_; -*mos* = _nosotros_; -*is* = _vosotros_ (y _lo mismo en cuanto a las desinencias de perfecto y de imperativo_).


Hola Xiao.
Entonces, en una oración como la que se planteaba, _Me robaron el móvil_, ¿se debe entender que el sujeto sintáctico no existe?, ¿es tan impersonal sintáctica como construcciones terciopersonales o con _se_? Insisto en lo de sintácticamente: a la hora de analizarla así.


----------



## neal41

1) Mis padres están de visita. Dicen que la situación económica en Santiago es mala.

2) Estamos de visita en Santiago.  Dicen que la situación económica es mala.

3) Estamos de visita en Santiago.  Se dice que la situación económica es mala.

En 1) el sujeto de 'dicen' es 'mis padres'.  2) es un ejemplo de "impersonal semántica", usando la terminología del post #11.  3) es pasiva refleja.  2) significa "Algunos dicen . . ." o "Mucha gente dice . . .".

¿Entre 2) y 3) cuál es más común o más normal?

1) Mis padres están de visita. Nos dicen que la situación económica en Santiago es mala.

2) Estamos de visita en Santiago.  Nos dicen que la situación económica es mala.

3) Estamos de visita en Santiago.  Se nos dice que la situación económica es mala.

¿Entre 2) y 3) cuál es más común o más normal?

1) Dos policías nos vieron.  Nos dijeron que saliéramos.

2) Jugábamos en el parque.  Nos dijeron que saliéramos.

3) Jugábamos en el parque.  Se nos dijo que saliéramos.

¿Entre 2) y 3) cuál es más común o más normal?


----------



## elprofe

neal41 said:


> 1) Mis padres están de visita. Dicen que la situación económica en Santiago es mala.
> 
> 2) Estamos de visita en Santiago.  Dicen que la situación económica es mala.
> 
> 3) Estamos de visita en Santiago.  Se dice que la situación económica es mala.
> 
> En 1) el sujeto de 'dicen' es 'mis padres'.  2) es un ejemplo de "impersonal semántica", usando la terminología del post #11.  3) es pasiva refleja.  2) significa "Algunos dicen . . ." o "Mucha gente dice . . .".
> 
> ¿Entre 2) y 3) cuál es más común o más normal? La dos, aunque no hay tanta diferencia en cuanto a la frecuencia de uso como en la de abajo
> 
> 1) Mis padres están de visita. Nos dicen que la situación económica en Santiago es mala. (mejor: "Nos han dicho")
> 
> 2) Estamos de visita en Santiago.  Nos dicen que la situación económica es mala. (mejor: "Nos han dicho"
> 
> 3) Estamos de visita en Santiago.  Se nos dice que la situación económica es mala.
> 
> ¿Entre 2) y 3) cuál es más común o más normal? La dos con diferencia
> 
> 1) Dos policías nos vieron.  Nos dijeron que saliéramos.
> 
> 2) Jugábamos en el parque.  Nos dijeron que saliéramos.
> 
> 3) Jugábamos en el parque.  Se nos dijo que saliéramos.
> 
> ¿Entre 2) y 3) cuál es más común o más normal? La dos con diferencia  La 3 me suena un poco como si quisieras sonar culto


----------



## neal41

Gracias, elprofe.  ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre 2) y 3)? ¿O dices que las 2 se mejoran con 'ha(n) dicho'? Ya tenía la impresión de que 'se no dijo' es algo literario.

2) Estamos de visita en Santiago. Nos dicen que la situación económica es mala. (mejor: "Nos han dicho"

3) Estamos de visita en Santiago. Se nos dice que la situación económica es mala. 

¿Entre 2) y 3) cuál es más común o más normal? La dos con diferencia


----------



## elprofe

neal41 said:


> Gracias, elprofe.  ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre 2) y 3)? ¿O dices que las 2 se mejoran con 'ha(n) dicho'? Ya tenía la impresión de que 'se no dijo' es algo literario.
> 
> 2) Estamos de visita en Santiago. Nos dicen que la situación económica es mala. (mejor: "Nos han dicho"
> 
> 3) Estamos de visita en Santiago. Se nos dice que la situación económica es mala.
> 
> ¿Entre 2) y 3) cuál es más común o más normal? La dos con diferencia



A mí me suena mejor "nos han dicho"  o "dicen" que "nos dicen"... En algunas situación también podrás decir "nos están diciendo" en vez de "nos dicen":
_Estamos de visita en Santiago. Nos dicho que la situación económica (aquí) es mala.
__Estamos de visita en Santiago. Dicen que la situación económica (aquí) es mala._
_Mis padres están de visita. Nos están diciendo que la situación económica (allí) es mala._

Yo diría:
_Estamos de visita en Santiago. Nos han dicho que la situación económica (aquí) es mala.
__Estamos de visita en Santiago. Se dice que la situación económica (aquí) es mala. _(esto suena más como un rumor, como si no fuera un dato seguro)

Con respecto a:
_Estamos de visita en Santiago. Se nos dice que la situación económica es mala.
_
Te recomiendo que no uses "se nos dice" en esa situación, suena rarito  Además, al estar en presente, suena como si te lo dijeran habitualmente... Aunque solventes este problema poniendo "se nos ha dicho", sigue sonando raro...


----------



## XiaoRoel

*juandiego* _dixit_:





> Hola Xiao.
> Entonces, en una oración como la que se planteaba, _Me robaron el móvil_, ¿se debe entender que el sujeto sintáctico no existe?, ¿es tan impersonal sintáctica como construcciones terciopersonales o con _se? Insisto en lo de sintácticamente: a la hora de analizarla así._


Pues a todo sí.


----------



## juandiego

Muchas gracias, Xiao.

Entiendo que una primera y segunda persona son conceptos perfectamente delimitados y la tercera persona queda abierta a la indeterminación, puede no precisar individuo y de hecho se utiliza para ello. Claro que al menos delimita el sujeto por eliminarse a la primera y segunda persona.

Lo asumiré, aunque no entiendo bien que sintácticamente sea así porque la misma frase podría ser personal en el contexto adecuado y esto hace imposible poder analizar sintácticamente una frase del tipo _"Me robaron el móvil"_ si no se conoce el contexto.


----------



## Gabriel

juandiego said:


> Lo asumiré, aunque no entiendo bien que sintácticamente sea así porque la misma frase podría ser personal en el contexto adecuado y esto hace imposible poder analizar sintácticamente una frase del tipo _"Me robaron el móvil"_ si no se conoce el contexto.



Por ejemplo (y sólo estoy prbando si entiendo lo que dices)
- ¿Por qué estás enojado con Juan y Pedro? ¿Te hicieron algo?
- Me robaron el móbil. (en este caso el sujeto no puede ser otro que Juan y Pedro, perfectamente determinado y personalizado)


----------



## elprofe

Gabriel said:


> Por ejemplo (y sólo estoy prbando si entiendo lo que dices)
> - ¿Por qué estás enojado con Juan y Pedro? ¿Te hicieron algo?
> - Me robaron el móbil. (en este caso el sujeto no puede ser otro que Juan y Pedro, perfectamente determinado y personalizado)



Sí, hay sí que hay sujeto sintáctico, ya que el agente está perfectamente definido

En oraciones como la siguiente es donde no hay sujeto sintáctico:
_Ayer iba paseando por la calle y me robaron el móvil._


----------



## Gabriel

Entiendo las objeciones de Juan Diego. Si el hecho de que haya sujeto sintáctico o no depende del contexto, ¿entonces hassta qué punto es una cuestión realmente sintáctica y no semántica?

Definitivamente no soy un entendido en estos temas, pero puedo imaginar a mi maestra de 5° grado diciendo: "A ver chicos, analicemos sintácticamente esta oración: Me robaron el móvil". ¿Qué deberíamos responder? ¿Que es imposible analizarla sintácticamente sin conocer el contexto, porque podría el sujeto podría ser una 3° persona impersonal o un "ellos" tácito dependiendo del contexto?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por eso aquí se pide siempre el contexto que, hoy lo sabemos (_cf._ Derrida y su escuela), es parte del texto; cosa que, con otros nombres y alcances ya habían descubierto los sofistas en el s. -V.


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así: 

_Me robaron el móvil _[sin contexto]= impersonlidad semántica y sintáctica


----------



## elprofe

En "conozco a estos chicos. Me robaron el móvil" no hay impersonalidad ni sintáctica ni semántica.


----------



## Gabriel

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> _Conozco a estos chicos. Me robaron el móvil _= impersonalidad semántica


Yo no veo ninguna impersonalidad ni sintáctica ni semántica. Sólo veo un sujeto tácito que es "estos chicos":
Conozco a estos chicos. (Estos chicos/Ellos) me robaron el móvil.
Que el sujeto sea tácito, es decir, que no esté escrito, no quiere decir que sea impersonal, porque los actores del hecho existen y están perfectamente individualizados.

EDITO: elprofe, me ganaste nuevamente.


----------



## Pitt

¡Tienes toda la razón! Me he equivocado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo de _tácito_ hoy en día no se usa, mejor *contextual* (está en la frase anterior, por tanto _inmediatamente contextual_). Muchas veces es la _puntuación_ la causante del efecto: basta poner un punto en vez de coma o punto y coma para producir el efecto de sujeto _contextual_, en vez del más claro sujeto _zeugmático_ que sucede cuando se pone coma (o punto y coma) 
Todo esto ya más que a la lengua pertenece a la _estilística_. Es un caso en la _frontera de la morfosintaxis y de la estilística_.
Un saludo.


----------

